

A year with MongoDB (The Good & the Bad) - anthony_barker
http://data.story.lu/2012/04/14/a-year-with-mongodb

======
anthony_barker
The followup is in this post - Basically they migrated a portion of their data
to Postgresql and Riak.

[http://blog.engineering.kiip.me/post/20988881092/a-year-
with...](http://blog.engineering.kiip.me/post/20988881092/a-year-with-mongodb)

